# 90670 & 90732



## gdubin (Feb 9, 2016)

Can these both be billed (an adult in a nursing facility) ?  What is the difference between them?  Thank you


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 9, 2016)

Its the number of strains. 13 vs 26. The 26 strain version is 90732 which is recommended for adults over 65. 

http://www.cdc.gov/pneumococcal/vaccination.html


----------

